# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χαθηκε παπαγαλος cockatiel αρσενικο

## mai_tai

Χαθηκε ηρεμο cockatiel  απο περιοχη Ιλιον..
Εχει μπει κ στο parrtotalert..η δημοσιευση..!
Οποιος δει κατι...αν κ δεν νομιζω ..!
www.ParrotAlert.com/L39992

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι να εχεις καλα νεα Στελιο !

----------


## binary

Καλησπερα.

Δοκιμασε να το βαλεις και στο 'χαθηκα-βρεθηκα-με-ψαχνει-κανεις΄ στο fb.

Ευχομαι να εχεις συντομα καλα νεα!

----------


## mai_tai

Να ειστε καλα παλικαρια!Οι πιθανοτητες να βρεθει..ειναι μηδαμινες αλλα ποτε δεν..ξερεις!

----------


## jk21

Στελιο εχεις καιρο που βρισκοσουν κάθε μερα στην παρεα και δεν ξερω αν εζησες την ανευρεση της θηλυκιας ζακο του Αντωνη του erithacus ..   βρεθηκα χιλιόμετρα μακρια στου Ρεντη από μια περιοχη πλησιον σχετικα της δικια σου 

Μην χανεις τις ελπιδες σου !

----------


## mai_tai

Την ειχα διαβασει την Περιπετεια του Αντωνη -Απο Πετρουπολη αν θυμαμαι καλα..!Οι μεγαλυτεροι παπαγαλοι εχουν πιο μεγαλη νοημοσυνη..-προσανατολιζονται πιο σωστα..-ειναι κ θεμα τυχης βεβαια..!!!
Μακαρι να το βρει καποιος κ να το αγαπησει οπως πρεπει...!Εξω δεν θα επιβιωσει ευκολα ....! :: 

Καλη Χρονια σε ολους-μιας κ σημερα εχετε την Κοπη-με υγεια!Καποια αλλη στιγμη σιγουρα θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι κοντα σας !

----------


## erithacus

Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις φιλε μ. Είναι πολύ μυστήρια η φύση. Τη δικιά μ ειμουν βέβαιος ότι δε θα την έβγαζε παρά λίγα στενά παρακάτω. Κ τη βρήκα 10km μακρυά. Υπάρχει κατά τη γνώμη μου ελπίδα να το βρεις το πουλακι. Αν παραιτηθεις ομως το δύσκολεύεις πολύ να γυρίσει πίσω


e.

----------


## Soulaki

Μακαρι να βρεθει, συντομα.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μην παραιτεισαι τοσο γρηγορα. Ελπιζω να βρεθει το πουλακι.

----------


## mai_tai

Να ειστε καλα παιδια-ευχαριστω για την συμπαρασταση κ τις συμβουλες σας!Σημερα τοιχοκολουσα  σε τρυγυρω γειτονιες ...αφισες-μετα πηγα στο Παρκο τριτση  με το αλλο Κοκατιλακι να κραζει συνεχως..αλλα δυστηχως δεν σταθηκα τυχερος!3τη μερα σημερα εξω..-Μακαρι μεσα απο την καρδια μου να το εχει βρει καποιος κ να το αγαπησει οπως εγω!Δυσκολο πολυ να γυρισει κοκατιλ αν εχει  μεγαλα φτερα κ ειναι γυμνασμενος...!Αν κ πολυ ηρεμο πουλακι ειχε τασεις φυγης...ηταν πολυ δραστηριο κ υπερκινητικο...!Γιαυτο ελπιζω πως εχει απομακρυνθει πολυ απο την περιοχη μου κ ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να προσανατολιστει πλεον..!
Γνωριζει κανεις...-εχει δει εξω κοκατιλ??Ζουνε αραγε στην φυση ελευθερα..??Δεν νομιζω...

----------


## xrisam

Μακάρι να το βρεις Στέλιο, ή να βρεθεί απο κάποιον που θα το αγαπάει όπως λες...

----------


## binary

Δοκιμασε να ανεβεις ταρατσα με το κοκατιλ ωστε να φωναζει - καλυτερα πρωι απο τος 7 30 εως τις 9. 

Στο χαθηκα - βρεθηκα το ανεβασες? Δεν ελαβες κανενα μηνυμα?

----------


## mai_tai

Τιποτα δυστηχως...-το ψαχνω 7 μερες..-Σημερα εκανα μια τελευταια προσπαθεια στο Παρκο Τριτση μαζι με το αλλο Κοκκατιλ να κραζει συνεχως....!Το πιο πιθανο..να εχει πεινασει κ να εχει κατσει σε κανενα σπιτι εδω γυρω..!Μακαρι δλδ..!Ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια για την στηριξη τους!Να ειστε καλα !

----------

